# Running a heat press from a generator



## luke_pickering (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Guys

Anyone know or have experience of running a heat press off a generator at events? I think this might be a nice little sideline, personalising garments while-u-wait and I can take my silhouette cameo+ laptop but I'm not sure how well the heatpress will work off a generator. If you have experience fo this I'd be interested. I'm also wondering about the cost of running it for, say, an hour. Could that eat up my profits? Which type of generator would be best? I have a Geo Knight JP14 and I'm in the UK which I think matters for AC/DC.

Luke


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I think, before investing in a generator, you should probably check and see if the venues at which you'll be selling would even let you have one. Many venues will supply electric for a fee. They may also have rules against bringing in things like generators because of liability issues. You may have already thought of this and checked, but I thought I would mention it. No use going to the expense if you can't use the item at the end.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

We have used generators are a few street fairs and fields before.. They work just fine.. Make sure on a few things though...

1. You have heavy duty power cords.. This is a must

2. The generator can supply enough power to power all of your stuff


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Make sure that the wattage on the generator is just higher than that of the heatpress, that's the most important thing. ie press is 1500 watts, generator has to be at least 1500 watts let's say you have a 5000 watt generator will do the job but will use more fuel. Just need it big enough to run the press and anything else you may need electrical wise.


----------



## bnippress (Jun 28, 2011)

I use a small 2000 w roybi gen to power my printer computer and heat press. it is fairly quite so doesn't cause much prob.

Add up all wattages of your equipment, then get a gen set that provides at least that much wattage. Rember gensets have 2 wattages starting and continus. you need to use continus rating.

My genset has a gallon fuel tank and we run it for 4 hrs on less than a tank. $3.50 per gal (US)


----------

